# Top-down "Visualized" Piano Videos - What Are Your Thoughts on These?



## MasterRaro (11 mo ago)

Hey everyone,

I've been seeing these a lot lately, and decided to take a stab. How does everyone feel about these though? I guess they're supposed to sort of channel the "Guitar Hero" video game experience that seems to be the only way the average person can tolerate something like classical music... am I being too cynical? :

Perhaps these videos are good for learning, because it provides a very clear presentation of what's going on in the music and on the keyboard (although you can't accurately observe what the pianist is doing physically on the y-axis - all the vertical movements and stuff) and of course, none of these "performances" are on a real piano.

At any rate, it was actually pretty fun to make this and to mess around with a high quality VST piano sam






M


----------



## MasterRaro (11 mo ago)




----------

